# Had our home visit!



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sounds great! when will they let you know for sure?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

she was sending the info that we were approved to the woman in KC last night and she will be in touch to my understanding! Can't wait!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's great! What a wonderful way to help dogs on their way to a new life. And foster homes are always in very short supply. So you are really doing a great thing. Thank you.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

On behalf of a Rescue, thanks for fostering- its usually a win-win situation for the foster and you/your dog(s)! Good luck!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Sounds like a "throw away" or "lost treasure" is going to get a wonderful new lease on life, thnks to you. Congrats


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!
What happened to RAG of AZ?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks all! We have fostered once for our local AS, but they don't foster too much and we wanted to get into breed rescues. I will post as soon as I hear about our next second chance kid!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm in Arkansas, not AZ unfortunately =(


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you so much for wanting to foster !!! I hope you are approved and can help save the life of one of these Goldens in need. I am sure it will be a rewarding experience.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Congratulations! That is great news.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You for fostering~absolutely the untold heros of rescue.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Great news! It's a lot of fun, and you get first dibs on adopting! You realise that most first fosters are Failed Fosters, right. 

Margaret


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations you are going to be so happy and so is the golden coming to stay with you. Bless you and cant wait to see the pictures of your first foster.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you anywhere near this town? Maybe she could be your first foster.

*Centerton Animal Control *

Centerton, AR

Phone: 479-795-0078
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10802205


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> On behalf of a Rescue, thanks for fostering- its usually a win-win situation for the foster and you/your dog(s)! Good luck!


Ditto... you will have a great feeling once you have helped a dog in need of a home and he goes on to there new loving home.


----------

